# [solved] libvirt demands ipv6

## musv

Hi there, 

after a long time with some updates I wanted to start qemu with libvirt. And of course, it's not running anymore:

```
Virtuelles Netzwerk «default» konnte nicht gestartet werden: direct firewall backend requested, but /sbin/ip6tables is not available: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/uihelpers.py", line 689, in validate_network

    virnet.create()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libvirt.py", line 2669, in create

    if ret == -1: raise libvirtError ('virNetworkCreate() failed', net=self)

libvirtError: direct firewall backend requested, but /sbin/ip6tables is not available: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Or in English:

Virtual network «default» couldn't be started, direct firewall backend requested, but /sbin/ip6tables is not available: File or directory not found.

That sounds logical to me. I don't have any ipv6 support yet. But I didn't find an option to deactivate ipv6. For my side, there's no need for any ipv6 support. How can I deactivate that?

If I remove the network adapters from the virtual machine, I can start the guests.

Installed versions:

libvirt-1.2.4 (caps libvirtd macvtap nfs nls numa parted pcap policykit qemu systemd udev vepa virt-network -audit -avahi -firewalld -fuse -iscsi -lvm -lxc -openvz -phyp -rbd -sasl -selinux -uml -virtualbox -xen ELIBC="glibc")

qemu-2.0.0 ((aio alsa bluetooth caps curl fdt filecaps gtk jpeg ncurses opengl png python sdl seccomp spice ssh static-user threads usb uuid vhost-net vnc xfs -accessibility -debug -glusterfs -iscsi -pulseaudio -rbd -sasl -selinux -smartcard -static -static-softmmu -systemtap -tci -test -tls -usbredir -vde -virtfs -xattr -xen KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64 -aarch64 -alpha -cris -lm32 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -moxie -or32 -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64 -unicore32 -xtensa -xtensaeb")Last edited by musv on Sun May 25, 2014 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## turtles

What are your use flags? Are you not using virt-network?

Oops nevermind I see you posted them right there.

----------

## musv

It seems libvirt is really looking for the hardcoded "/sbin/ip6tables".   :Shocked: 

I've set a Symlink:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 25. Mai 08:01 /sbin/ip6tables -> iptables
```

Works.

----------

## Moriah

Ran into the same problem today.  Hadn't used KVM in several weeks, did a few updates during that time, then KVM failed to start for the same reason.  The symlink fix was elegantly simple, and work great for me.  Thanks for the answer!    :Mr. Green: 

----------

